# 10 اطعمة تحافظ على الرشاقة



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

-الموز 

العنصر النافع فيه : البوتاسيوم 

الموز طعام ذو محتوى منخفض من السعرات الحرارية و الدهون , بل إنه 

المثال الأكمل للغذاء اللذيذ و المفيد , و هو يحوي عددا من العناصر 

المعدنية أبرزها البوتاسيوم و هو أحد أهم العناصر للجسم .

يؤدي نقص البوتاسيوم إلى الضعف و الأرق بل و حتى اختلال انتظام نبض 

القلب , و تكفي موزة واحدة يومياً لسد حاجة الجسم من البوتاسيوم .



2-القرنبيط ( أو الزهرة ) 

العنصر النافع فيه : فيتامين أ و فيتامين ج 


ان كوب واحد من القرنبيط المسلوق سلقاً خفيفاً يحوي 40 سعرة حرارية فقط و 

مع ذلك فهو يوفر 75 % إلى 100% من الحاجة اليومية اللازمة من الفيتامين أ 

و هذا الفيتامين مهم جداً لصحة العيون و يساعد أيضاً في المحافظة على 

وظيفة المناعة في الجسم كما يبقي العضام و الأسنان سليمة .

كذلك يحوي القرنبيط على فيتامين ج الذي يساعدعلى الوقاية منة السرطان ( 

أبعده الله عنا و إيااكم ) .

و أخيراً فالقرنبيط يحوي من الحديد ما يفوق أي نوع أخر من الخضار و هو 

يفوق حتى السبانخ بأضعاااف كثيرة .



3-لحم الدجاج 

العنصر المفيد فيه : البروتين الهبر ( أي الخالي من الدهن ) 


يتركب البروتين من الأحماض الامينية ,و الدور الأساسي لهذه الأحماض هو حفظ 

الصحة و ذلك من خلااال تنظيم عمل المناعة في الجسم و توازن الهرمونات و 

تناسق القوة العضلية بل و حتى مرونة الجلد و رونفه .

و لحم الدجاج من أفضل مصادر البروتين انه سهل الهضم و يحوي مقداراً أكبر 

من البروتين في الغرام الواحد بالمقارنة مع لحم البقر , كما أنه مصدر 

جيد لعناصر الكبريت و الفوسفور و السيلينيوم و النحاس .


للتخلص من أكبر كمية ممكنه من الدهن , انزعي الجلد قبل سلق أو شوي 

الدجاج .



4-السمك 

العنصر النافع فيه : الدهن غير المشبع 


يقسم الدهن إلى نوعين : الدهن المشبع و الدهن غير المشبع و تشير 

الدراسات الحديثة أن الدهون غير المشبعة في لحم السمك تساعد فعلاً في 

تحسين الصحة العامة و ذلك عن طريق خفض مستوى الكولسترول في الدم .

إضافة إلى ذلك فهو مصدر ممتاز للبروتين إذ أن مقدار 250 غ منه يوفر أكثر 

من ثلثي الكمية اللازمة للشخص البالغ يومياً , و أخيراً فإن لحم السمك غني 

باليود و الفوسفور .



5-الحليب الخالي من الدسم :

العنصر المفيد فيه : الكالسيوم و الفوسفور 


يعتبر هذان العنصران عنصران مكملان لبعضهما البعض ( أي أن إتمام عمل 

أحدهما متوقف على توفر العنصر الأخر ) .

الكالسيوم ضروري لتنظيم الوظائف العضلية و لحفظ الأسنان و العظام قوية , 

و للوقاية من داء ترقق العظام الذي قد يبدأ عند النساء منذ سن الخامسة و 

الثلاثين و يتفاقم عند بلوغ سن اليأس فيقصر القامة و يتسسب بكسور قد يكون 

بعضها مميتاً .

بينما يدخل الفوسفور في معظم الوظائف الأيضية بما فيها انقباض القلب و 

العضلات و عملية الهضم .


أما الحليب الكامل الدسم و منتجاته تحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الدهون لذلك 

ينصح بتجنبهم لمن يتبع حمية لخفض الوزن .
​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يناير 2009)

*مرسي يا كوكو
معلومات جميلة قوي
ربنا يباركك​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا روز 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2009)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية

لاحتوائه على معلومات 

حيوية ونافعة

شكرااااا لك اخي kokoman

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_مشكور كتييير يا مان على نصايحك الهامة
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

*معلومات مفيدة 

مرسي كوكو

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

​


كليمو قال:


> موضوع في غاية الاهمية
> 
> لاحتوائه على معلومات
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكور كتييير يا مان على نصايحك الهامة​_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> معلومات مفيدة​
> 
> مرسي كوكو​
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## assyrian girl (18 يناير 2009)

thank you so much for ur perfect topic and God bless you


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

thanks for you ​


----------



## totty (20 يناير 2009)

*معلومات حلوه خالص

ميرسى يا كوكو
ربنا معاااااااك*​


----------



## jomana.50 (20 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وتفدونا اكتر بالموضيع صلو من اجلى


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى يا كوكو
 معلومات جميلة 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ICE IDG (20 يناير 2009)

*جميل
ميرسى  على الموضوع*​


----------



## happy angel (21 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررر كوكو معلومات راااائعه جداااا



ربنا يفرح قلبك​​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 يناير 2009)

*معلومات مهمه جدا يا كوكو 
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

totty قال:


> *معلومات حلوه خالص*​
> 
> *ميرسى يا كوكو*
> 
> *ربنا معاااااااك*​


ميرررسى على مروورك يا توتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

jomana.50 قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتكم وتفدونا اكتر بالموضيع صلو من اجلى


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا جومانا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى يا كوكو​*
> *معلومات جميلة *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


ميرررسى على مروورك يا بريسكلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> *جميل*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى على الموضوع*​


ميرررسى على مروورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررر كوكو معلومات راااائعه جداااا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ميرررسى على مروورك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *معلومات مهمه جدا يا كوكو *
> *ميرسى ليك*


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا سويتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## رحيق (21 يناير 2009)

ارجوا نك تتقبل مروري معلومات


رئعه جدا  جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا رحيق ​ 
تقبلت مرورك ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## twety (21 يناير 2009)

*اول خمسه حلوووووووووين*

*وكده ماشيين تماااااام*

*ثانكس يا فندم*

*امتى الخمسه الباقيين بعد الامتحانات ولا ايش*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا تويتى 

الجزء التانى نزل انهارده 



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا و معلومات مفيدة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا الملكه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 يناير 2009)

مرسي يا باشا علي النصايح الجميلة ديه


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا الملك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا كوكو مان
على المعلومات القيمة
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sandraa (15 يوليو 2009)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سندرا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

